# IBS-C & Pregnancy



## Bluelake (Apr 10, 2003)

Hi! I do not have children yet nor am I pregnant but I was curious if anyone has been through a pregnancy with severe dietary restrictions & how is affected the baby? I am currently on Zelnorm & Miralx for IBS-C & cannot eat any dairy or red meat (amongst other things). I'm concerned that when I do plan on becoming pregnant it will affect the baby to not have dairy? Any thoughts?


----------



## briland23 (Sep 11, 2002)

I am really interested in this as well. The thought of eating dairy, taking calcium and iron prenatal vitamins, and having cravings for those C causing foods really scares me! I'm already C enough! I hope someone replies to this who's been there!


----------



## maggiew (Jul 3, 1999)

I would suggest talking to an OB/GYN about these issues. And please if you are thinking of trying to get pregnant, start taking folic acid FIRST! My 2 year old grandson has spina bifida, (Not the severe form where the spinal column is outside of the body thank God) and this could have been prevented if his mother had taken folic acid before getting pregnant, and through the first trimester. Nick will have to wear a very big lift in one shoe until puberty, then have the growth plate of his long leg shaved (stopping his growth, making him very short!) so the short leg has a chance to catch up. When that has occured, the growth plate in that leg will have to be shaved also so it does not grow longer than the other leg. He is also incontinent, hard to tell pre-potty trained, but he knows what the potty is for, will go when put on the potty chair, then a few minutes later go again. He seems to have no sensation of have to go. This could have been avoided, and I would strongly recommend that any woman who is even thinking of getting pregnant take folic acid to avoid or minimize the risk of birth defects.Maggie


----------



## PandaBear (Aug 29, 2000)

Hi! My DH and I are thinking about TTC soon, but my IBS-C has been holding me back. I have the IBS-C pretty much under control...well, it's as under control as I'll ever have it because it has a mind of it's own. I deal with it by taking suppliments (magnesium, herbal antispasmodics), watching what I eat, watching how much I eat (the less I eat the better I go), doing lots and lots of crunches. But, I can't/shouldn't to do most of these things if I'm pregnant and that really scares me.In terms of suppliments, I must take something to help me go. I know myself and no matter how "good" I am, I just can't go on my own. I've spoken to my doctor about taking magnesium and he says it's "probably" ok. The problem is, doctor's are afraid of saying anything definite to pregnant women for fear of malpractice and no testing is done on pregnant women because the risk of something going wrong is too high. Colace on a daily basis is commonly recommended to pregnant women for constipation. Since colace is a class C drug, while magnesium is a class B (http://www.perinatology.com/exposures/druglist.htm), I think taking magnesium daily may be ok. I'd like to get more professional opinons on this, though. Anyone know a good midwife in the NY/NJ are that deals with suppliments in pregnancy?briland23, at least I can calm your fears over prenatal vitamins. I also worried about the iron and calcium in prenatals, but I did a lot of research and found that many ladies were happy with Rainbowlight Complete Prenatal System http://www.rainbowlight.com/prenatal.html I started using it myself and I'm thrilled with them. They're really gentle, no nausea commonly associated with prenatals. They didn't constipate me either...they have a lot of magnesium already in them, so if you take magnesium suppliments, make sure you lower the amount you take. It's never too early to start on prenatals and I think it's a good idea to figure out which ones work best for you before you're pregnant.


----------



## KLG (Jul 8, 2002)

I have IBS-C and am currently pregnant. Grains and dairy both kill my IBS, but I have been eating them anyway for the sake of the baby. I would talk to your doctor about it. For me, the best source of calcium is from milk and cheese, so I am grinning and bearing it. I am paying the IBS price


----------



## Bluelake (Apr 10, 2003)

I_H8_IBS - (I like your screen name by the way!)When you were not pregnant, could you tolerate minimal dairy? I just know that if I even had bread with a milk protein as an ingrediant I am in pain...which makes me nervous about trying anything again b/c I get so sick. Of course I would do anything for the baby when the time comes, but I wonder if anyone has experience without dairy & how the baby then can digest dairy if it wasn't ever introduced to it? Did your Dr. have any thoughts on it?


----------



## KLG (Jul 8, 2002)

Thanks Mnoqua. Sorry for the delay in my reply. I haven't been on the board much lately and don't come to Women's Issues much







I didn't speak to my doctor about it. They didn't seem concerned much about my IBS. I'm sure you could probably work around it or maybe work with a nutritionist. I was worried about drinking soy all the time because of things I've read on the internet about it messing with thyroid. I also read something (I don't know how true it is) about soy milk containing estrogen and could cause issues with "gender" development if one is having a boy, since males shouldn't take estrogen. Could all be rumors, but I didn't want to take the chance. I always drank soymilk since my IBS became chronic. Milk would set me off...even if I had a little in coffee. I am not sure if small amounts in foods bothered me, because although those foods always killed me, they always also contained sugar which bothers me too. I found that when I followed the South Beach diet that my bloating and IBS weren't so bad and that consisted of low fat cheeses and stuff, but no carbs and I did okay. Perhaps the combo for me is killer...dairy and carbohydrates like sugar or starches. There are certain veggies that are high in calcium and you could probably take a supplement also. I work long hours and don't have much time to prepare things so I figured it would be better to just consume the milk. I was also concerned as you said about how the baby would handle milk if never introduced to it. I'm not sure about that.


----------



## KLG (Jul 8, 2002)

For all of you, I wouldn't worry about it too much. Mine wasn't planned, but I felt as you did..I wouldn't have been ready with my IBS. I have days with pain, and days without. When I drink milk, I bloat up and look more pregnant than when I didn't have milk....but I'll tell you those maternity clothes are IBS friendly. No more tight waists!!!!!







Also in the very beginning my IBS was really bad..but it was because I was eating a lot of whole grains thinking I should. I saw another doctor at my last visit (not my usual obgyn) and he said that its okay to go light on carbs and whole grains....I shouldn't give them up completely, but that if I feel I ned to go light on them by all means. Its tough finding something to eat for lunch though...no cold cuts allowed.


----------

